# Front Crank Seal Replacement



## weener0000 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm doing a front crank seal install this weekend along with a new timing belt and tensioner. I've never done the seal replacement before and I was looking for a couple hints..

-how to get crank bolt loose? any suggestions?

-can i install the seal on the motor or do I need to pull the retainer off?

thanks for the help!

weener0000 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

weener0000 said:


> -how to get crank bolt loose? any suggestions?


Impact gun.




weener0000 said:


> -can i install the seal on the motor or do I need to pull the retainer off?


You can do it on the motor.


----------



## weener0000 (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't have a 12 point impact socket... might have to track one down..

I would assume it's hard to press it in straight on the motor?? how does one get it the old one out?? drill holes as suggested in the haynes manual? Wouldn't that allow the shaving from the hole drilling into the motor??

thanks!!

weener0000 :beer::beer:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I use chrome sockets on an impact gun all the time. Technically you're not supposed to, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do 

Drill or poke a hole in the seal, use a hook to pull it out. Easy peasy.

Use a big socket and mallet to put the new seal in with a little lube for good measure.


----------



## weener0000 (Mar 27, 2008)

nothing wrong with a little lube! 

thanks for the advice, man!

weener0000 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Do you just have the shaft seal? Or did you get the entire timing cover set: seal + gasket. It's a ton easier to replace the seal with the cover removed. And you should do them all while your down there: camsfat seal, intermediate shaft seal, and crank seal (because it would suck to have to go back down there and remove EVERYTHING again if one of the other seals began to leak).

As far as the crank pulley bolts go, see Dan J Reed's DIY on this. I had to hammer in the triple point square bits to get them off; even then I had one hell of time getting the pulley to not spin when trying. I ended up clamping vice grips on one of the pulleys using a thick rag to stop the pulley from spinning when the pliers hit the chassis.


----------



## weener0000 (Mar 27, 2008)

the other seals are in fine shape, just the crank and oil pan seal are leaking... i'm sure it is hard to get the crank pulley off. the vice grips / rag idea is a good one too.

i did the timing belt a while back and found the leak... i put a piece of rope in the spark plug hole and cranked the engine down on the rope, the harmonic balancer bolts popped right out after this..

i've got a few tricks to try...

thanks guys,

weener0000 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## weener0000 (Mar 27, 2008)

*another question*

it says in the manual I have (haynes, unfortunately) that i'm suppose to use some all purpose grease on the mating surfaces of the front main seal retainer and the block.

is this correct?

thanks! :beer::beer:


----------



## u2recon (Nov 12, 2012)

Did you have to pull the engine for the crak seal replacement?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

u2recon said:


> Did you have to pull the engine for the crak seal replacement?


no


----------

